# Vanilla?



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everyone! I need some information. I have been using drops of vanilla on the backs of my cat's necks to make them smell the same, since they are having some pretty serious aggression problems. My question is, does anyone know how often I can safely apply the vanilla? I imagine it probably doesn't hurt the cats, but I am learning so much here that I didn't know, and wouldn't want to hurt my babies by "overdosing" lol. 

Chris


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I scanned through five pages of Google hits without finding anything indicating vanilla is toxic to cats if ingested, and indeed several references that it was non-toxic (but in reference to humans). It's not absorbed through the skin, and you're applying it in a location that cats don't groom all that often. I really don't think you need to worry about it. 8)


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

What form is the vanilla in? If it's esssential oil it really shouldn't be being applied too often to the same spot.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

It is vanilla extract. Not sure if it is in oil form, I will have to check the packaging.

Chris


----------

